# Hilary Duff in freudiger Erwartung - Sie ist Schwanger



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

* Hilary Duff in freudiger Erwartung - Sie ist Schwanger*
​

Berichteten wir vor Kurzem noch, dass Hilary Duff (23) sich jetzt erstmal auf ihre Musikkarriere konzentrieren will und an einem neuen Album arbeitet, gibt sie jetzt auf ihrer offiziellen Website hilaryduff.com bekannt, dass sie und Ehemann Mike Comier (30) ein Baby erwarten. Zwar hatte der Star auch verraten, dass sie sich für die Zukunft wünsche, eine eigene Familie zu haben, doch hatte sie auch bemerkt, dass sie noch sehr jung sei für ein Baby.

Da kommt die freudige Nachricht jetzt doch etwas überraschend. Hat sie es sich doch anders überlegt oder war die Schwangerschaft ungewollt? Ihr Ehemann wird sich sicher freuen, war er es doch, der lieber früher als später eine Familie gründen wollte. Auf ihrer Website heißt es: „Wir sind sehr glücklich und bereit, dieses neue Kapitel in unserem Leben zu beginnen.“

* Wir wünschen Hilary, Mike und ihrem Baby alles Gute :thumbup:

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2011)

gute Nachrichten


----------



## Geldsammler (15 Aug. 2011)

Oh, na das überrascht doch sehr, da sie praktisch noch blutjung ist.^^
Dann wünschen wir ihr mal viel Freude.


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch 

aber an dem Album kann sie doch weiterarbeiten, das ein schließt das andere doch nicht aus oder ?


----------



## Gismu1704 (15 Aug. 2011)

super das freut mich für sie


----------

